# Dog walker available Petawawa Pembroke area



## suec (2 Oct 2011)

Hello everyone my name is Susan Chandler and I just moved to Petawawa from Toronto! I am a professional dog walker. Back in Toronto I was a volunteer dog walker with Toronto Animal Services for 3 years. This was an incredibly rewarding experience which led me to start my own dog walking business, "Walk your paws". Dogs are definately my passion!! I currently offer half hour walks for $12.00 and hour walks for $20.00. All walks are on an individual basis, placing all attention on each dog.

I am also available for cat sitting/and companionship visits

Anyone interested in contacting me can email me at suerobchandler@hotmail.com
I am also on facebook under "walk your paws"

I look forward to hearing from you

Susan Chandler
Professional, dedicated dog walker


----------



## dogger1936 (2 Oct 2011)

What is a companionship visit? .....and how much is that per hour?


----------



## Container (3 Oct 2011)

Im pretty sure the companionship visit is when you leave you cat alone for a few days and she'll go by and make sure shes okay and pet her and stuff. Friendly cats love that stuff.

If you were in my area id give you some business. Hopefully it works out for you!


----------



## dogger1936 (3 Oct 2011)

Container said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure the companionship visit is when you leave you cat alone for a few days and she'll go by and make sure shes okay and pet her and stuff. Friendly cats love that stuff.
> 
> If you were in my area id give you some business. Hopefully it works out for you!



Totally not what I thought a companionship visit was.


----------



## Scott (3 Oct 2011)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Totally not what I thought a companionship visit was.



:rofl:


----------



## suec (3 Oct 2011)

Hi you guys!

yes a companionship visit for cats would be for when you are going to have a very long day I would go by and spend time with your kitty(play with it, brush it, or generally just give it some good old TLC!)companionship vists would be 15.00 dollars per hour

thanks for the replies you guys

Susan


----------

